# Grass growing in new asphalt driveway



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Last fall I had new asphalt paved on my driveway.

As I'm getting readay to get it sealed this year, I'm noticing cracks developing at the edges where the curb used to be, some pebbles coming loose and grass growing through the asphalt also near the edges where the curb used to be.

So all summer, I've been keeping an eye and, killing the grass with vinegar and filling all the cracks and loose aggregare with asphalt crack filler.

Should I contact the contractor or is this normally expected? I'm afraid of how the contractor would attempt to fix where the grass grows if he's going to tear it all up and do it again or tear up and do patchwork.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Did your contractor not give you an after-job care book of expectations? If not, then I wouldn't be surprised he'll be coming for this eye-sore call of "weeds coming around the paving" (aka deemed insignificant to him.)

Now, if there's cracks on your pavement, then that's a different story since the warranty should still be in effect. That's my opinion.

Try calling/contacting him and see what he says ... or not say (ie. not answer or take his sweet time answering).


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tostig said:


> Last fall I had new asphalt paved on my driveway.
> 
> As I'm getting readay to get it sealed this year, I'm noticing cracks developing at the edges where the curb used to be, some pebbles coming loose and grass growing through the asphalt also near the edges where the curb used to be.
> 
> ...


Why are you sealing it? Aesthetics? Most research I’ve come across is that sealing does Nothing to preserve or extend the life of the driveway.

I would think minor cracks along the edging is to be expected.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Money172375 said:


> Why are you sealing it? Aesthetics? Most research I’ve come across is that sealing does Nothing to preserve or extend the life of the driveway.
> 
> I would think minor cracks along the edging is to be expected.


Canoe vs kayak
Ski vs snowboard
Driveway seal or no seal

Yeah, when I was getting quotes last year, one contractor told me not to bother with driveway seal for the same things you stated.

Then, earlier this year my contractor said to seal in the fall to prevent water getting in, turning into ice and creating cracks.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tostig said:


> Canoe vs kayak
> Ski vs snowboard
> Driveway seal or no seal
> 
> ...


Sealing is certainly not expensive and yet owners or public roads and parking lots don’t bother with it. that being said, my drive is nearing end of life. No big Chunks loose yet, but you can see it’s beginning to fail. my grass clippings get trapped in the rough driveway and can’t be removed with a broom or blower. if I could find a thick sealer that would “smooth” out some of the texture,I would consider it. Don’t think it’s needed on a new drive.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Did your contractor not give you an after-job care book of expectations? If not, then I wouldn't be surprised he'll be coming for this eye-sore call of "weeds coming around the paving" (aka deemed insignificant to him.)
> 
> ...


Well, it's not as bad as you describe. They were four strands of grass in four different locations along the edge. We had wooden curbs separating the lawn from the old driveway. They were so wrecked after 30 years of driving over them so we removed them and paved over that area (c/w gravel underlay).


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like the contractor didn't do proper subbase preparation and cheaped out on the asphalt thickness. This should not happen on a new driver. It's likely going to continue. You may be able to use some sort of edging. It will need to be deep enough to prevent lateral spreading grasses.

Be thankful you don't have a bed of Lily of the Valley. It will pock through steel!

I fill cracks and seal my driveway every few years.


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

Synergy said:


> Sounds like the contractor didn't do proper subbase preparation and cheaped out on the asphalt thickness. This should not happen on a new driver. It's likely going to continue. You may be able to use some sort of edging. It will need to be deep enough to prevent lateral spreading grasses.
> 
> Be thankful you don't have a bed of Lily of the Valley. It will pock through steel!
> 
> I fill cracks and seal my driveway every few years.


Bingo. I had the same problem. mine was only 1 inch thick. Must be 2.5-3inches to prevent cracking


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

No experience with proper paving techniques, but I feel compelled to remark on the astounding resilience of nature. Fascinating how grass, dandelions, etc. will sprout up in the most adverse conditions, even when we do our damnedest to make it impossible. Maybe there's a lesson in that for some of us.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

bigmoneytalks said:


> Bingo. I had the same problem. mine was only 1 inch thick. Must be 2.5-3inches to prevent cracking


We do have 2.5 inches of asphalt. The edges are sloped and bevelled from 2.5in to zero where it meets the lawn. Thar's where the blades of grass is poking through.

In my previous 25 year old driveway, I've had prickly lettuce poke through in the middle right behind where the car was parked. After I killed it with vinegar and pulled it out, I filled up big cavity underneath with loose asphalt filler and packed it down. They haven't grown back.

So if these blades of grass is coming back, I'll take pictures and send them to the contractor.


----------

